# Cockerels fighting



## InThePoultryPen (Feb 10, 2013)

My 7 week old chicks 5 of which are cockerels and 2 hens two cockerels had a big fight and made each other bleed had to separate has any one heard of this


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

That is what they do ... fight.


----------



## InThePoultryPen (Feb 10, 2013)

At 7 weeks old


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Yep. they are establishing who is going to be top rooster.


----------



## InThePoultryPen (Feb 10, 2013)

Ok how would I introduce a baby cockerel to an adult


----------

